# Soaping with rice oil



## foresthome (Jul 27, 2017)

Is anyone using rice oil in their soaps? I read that it is very conditioning. Olive oil is getting so expensive that I am thinking of trying the pomace / rice oil 50/50 blend. They have made beauty products in Japan with rice oil for centuries.


----------



## lsg (Jul 27, 2017)

I use rice oil instead of olive in a lot of my recipes.  They have similar properties.


----------



## anjouwu (Jul 27, 2017)

I love rice bran oil, but it does have a relatively short shelf life. I've never used it above 30% personally.


----------



## penelopejane (Jul 27, 2017)

Rice bran oil tends to make a much softer soap than OO. I use 10% RB max.


----------



## bumbleklutz (Jul 27, 2017)

I recently stated using rice bran oil, and so far I like it.  My bars are still curing, so I can't give a definite answer on how they'll end up, but preliminarily, they seem nice.  

I think RBO does tend to slow down trace somewhat, and it also increases the wait time before cutting.  The soap also seems to stay softer for longer after unmolding.  

I don't think I would completely replace olive oil with it due to RBO's higher linoleic/linolenic fatty acid content and the possibility of those fatty acids contributing to DOS or rancidity; but as a supplement to olive or a replacement for another liquid oil I think it's a nice choice.


----------



## earlene (Jul 27, 2017)

I also use Rice Bran Oil in soap.  I am not particularly noticing a softer soap as a result. But I haven't soaped it at as high percentages as I do with Olive Oil.

My favorite soap to date contains 26% RBO.  However the one runnning a close second contains no RBO, so I am sure it's about the mix of oils as they function together more than any one ingredient.


----------



## lsg (Jul 27, 2017)

If you add an antioxidant to your rice bran oil when you first open it, there should be no problem with DOS.  I have used it for several years and have not had a problem with DOS.  Sometimes I use it up to 30% and more.


----------



## foresthome (Jul 28, 2017)

Isg what antioxidant are you using?
This is the recipe I am planning for my first rice oil soap.
                                                               Percent     Ounces
1		Castor Oil	                                 9.38	          6.00	
2		Coconut Oil, 76 deg	                35.94	23.00	
3		Olive Oil	                                17.19	11.00	
4		Olive Oil pomace	                18.75	12.00	
5		Rice Bran Oil, refined	                18.75	12.00	

 	 	Totals	                              100.00	64.00

Soap Bar Quality	Range	Your Recipe
Hardness	                29 - 54	39
Cleansing	                12 - 22	24
Conditioning	        44 - 69	56
Bubbly	                14 - 46	33
Creamy	                16 - 48	24
Iodine	                41 - 70	61
INS	                     136 - 165	155
Lauric	17
Myristic	7
Palmitic	12
Stearic	3
Ricinoleic	8
Oleic	        35
Linoleic	12
Linolenic	1


----------



## earlene (Jul 28, 2017)

Not lsg, but if you read this article by Dr. Kevin Dunn, you will see that he found three combinations of additives that works extremely well for preventing DOS.  The combination I use is ROE + EDTA, but the others are BHT + Sodium Citrate, and BHT + EDTA.  As for a single additive, he found that ROE or EDTA worked well each on their own; singly they were more effective than either vitamin E or Grapefruit Seed Extract or Vitamin C (the last 3 showing very little if any effect at preventing DOS).

I add Rosemary Oleoresin to bottles of oil when I open them, then add EDTA as the soap is being made.


----------



## lenarenee (Jul 28, 2017)

There are a couple people here who've posted about their 100% rice bran oil (or close to 100%), I think Steve was one of them and had cured his soap for quite a few week already. Hopefully they'll post their impressions of the soap. That way you'll get an idea of what exactly rbo does for your soap. I've used it up to 15%
a few times and like it just fine. I use high oleic safflower or ho sunflower instead of olive or rice bran because it makes a whiter recipe and it's easily found at my Trader Joe's.


----------



## earlene (Jul 28, 2017)

Now that I've had more time to become more careful with accurate measurements and note-taking, etc., I plan to repeat some of my single oil soap experiments.  RBO is one of those soaps I did as a single oil soap, but my notes are so sketchy on some of those soaps, that I really have no idea how they turned out.

Today I've been working on preparing the molds so I can do some single oil soap trials again and RBO is one of them.  

I did read a bit about Steve's 100% RBO soap here and here.  But I also would be interested in hearing more about *Steve85569*'s experience.


----------



## penelopejane (Jul 28, 2017)

earlene said:


> Now that I've had more time to become more careful with accurate measurements and note-taking, etc.,.



Earlene you didn't post a report on the forum did you? 
If you did it would save a lot of work although it's not really "work" when you experiment with soap. :mrgreen:


----------



## SunRiseArts (Jul 28, 2017)

anjouwu said:


> I love rice bran oil, but it does have a relatively short shelf life. I've never used it above 30% personally.


 

This.


----------



## earlene (Jul 28, 2017)

penelopejane said:


> Earlene you didn't post a report on the forum did you?
> If you did it would save a lot of work although it's not really "work" when you experiment with soap. :mrgreen:




No, it was 2 years ago & I was not yet a member then.  I did start today with two single oil soaps & made a new notebook just for soap experiments so it will be easy to find experiments and have a dedicated place for the ongoing documentation.  Previously, it has been intermingled with my ongoing soaping journal. I have also been attempting to compose a post on the topic to get a bit of feedback from others.


----------



## lsg (Jul 29, 2017)

foresthome said:


> Isg what antioxidant are you using?



ROE is a good antioxidant, it is a "dark green/brown liquid" so go easy on using it.  Here is info from Camden Grey.

http://www.camdengrey.com/essential-oils/rosemary-oil-extract.html


----------



## fuzz-juzz (Jul 31, 2017)

I use it at about 15 to 25%.
Most of my soaps are made with a little of clay and I never have issues with soft soap.
Unless when RBO is used at about 50% haha. Don't do it, it was an experiment.

It does have similar properties to OO but it cures same, to nicely hard and shiny bar.


----------



## jojoandher3girls (Jul 14, 2021)

I'm wanting to use RBO, OO, coconut oil and shea butter, would this be ok for my first batch? I'm yet to understand the soap calcs will do a tutorial on it it  i


----------



## Quilter99755 (Jul 15, 2021)

I use RBO along with lard in almost all of my soaps. I never use OO as it makes my skin itch (and yes, I cured it 10-12 months). The highest percentage that I have used of RBO is 60% and no DOS. I put ROE in the container of RBO when I bought it. I do live in a very dry climate which may make a difference. Most of my soaps get cured at least 3 months and up to 6 months or more...depending on how often/much I soap. I am using a 60% RBO soap right now that was made in late 2019 with no DOS. I must have been prolific at soaping back then.


----------



## beckster51 (Jul 16, 2021)

Those of you who are interested in other people's experiences with RBO need to look for the other RBO threads.  This has been discussed extensively.  I know several of us have had great outcomes with RBO soaps.  Dawni and I certainly have.  I have an 80% RBO soap that is over 2 years old without any DOS.  This soap did take a bit longer to harden up, but I started using it at about 2 months.  I use EDTA in all my soaping adventures.  I have incredibly sensitive and dry skin, and very high RBO soaps work best for me.


----------



## jojoandher3girls (Jul 17, 2021)

beckster51 said:


> Those of you who are interested in other people's experiences with RBO need to look for the other RBO threads.  This has been discussed extensively.  I know several of us have had great outcomes with RBO soaps.  Dawni and I certainly have.  I have an 80% RBO soap that is over 2 years old without any DOS.  This soap did take a bit longer to harden up, but I started using it at about 2 months.  I use EDTA in all my soaping adventures.  I have incredibly sensitive and dry skin, and very high RBO soaps work best for me.


Thank you


----------



## Sunibee (Dec 25, 2021)

beckster51 said:


> Those of you who are interested in other people's experiences with RBO need to look for the other RBO threads.  This has been discussed extensively.  I know several of us have had great outcomes with RBO soaps.  Dawni and I certainly have.  I have an 80% RBO soap that is over 2 years old without any DOS.  This soap did take a bit longer to harden up, but I started using it at about 2 months.  I use EDTA in all my soaping adventures.  I have incredibly sensitive and dry skin, and very high RBO soaps work best for me.


Thank you for this information ..I have Roseace.  So I am experimenting


----------



## beckster51 (Dec 25, 2021)

Good luck!  The only way to find what works is to try and see.  It took me quite a while to find my favorite soap recipe.


----------

